# C2 Paint?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

This paint brand is not available everywhere so getting feedback may be slim, but who's used some of this stuff? It's not cheap, seems catered to higher end markets. Looks like they just came out with a new product, C2 Cabinet & Trim paint. Has anyone tried their products?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Have not tried it, but I have very good things about it. They use ground pigments and have 16 colorants instead of 12, like most other companies. 80ish a gallon. I would like to see if anyone has put it up against Fine Paints of Europe, because they are closing in on that price range...but then again so are BM and SW....


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Never heard of it.


_www.*c2paint*.com_


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I was painting some trim with BM Regal which we were having a lot of problems with (very think, leaving brush marks), switched to C2. Loved it. I have not used a lot of it--the closest retailer is about 20 miles away--But, I found it to be a very good paint. The client had taken a class in which the instructor told her it was one of the best paints available based on the pigmentation (as kdpaint suggested).


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Check this out. Shearer Painting does a lot of really cool videos, and they work on great properties.



http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/paint/c2-cabinet-paint/[/URL]


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*C2 cabinet Paint comments*

thx kd for the nice video comments; I am a video rookie.

I have high praise for C2 cabinet paint. I used it before the official release and began testing in July. This video is from July and our project was in September; a Seattle 3,000 sqft interior all trim and doors. The photo is our shop finishing of the doors with C2 trim & Cab. Here is my C2 trim & cabinet paint video

The paint does not handle like the Advance, Eco, & Procalssic water alykd; the best comparison is that the C2 T&C is not as thin, builds higher, and cures faster. I have tried to break the paint in testing and executed one successful project but I am not ready to comment on the hardness or durability; although early inspections after 5 months are promising.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the review John. You are too humble, you are no video rookie. You do great work and a great job documenting it. I look forward to getting a sample from Brian at Dalys and testing it out. Looks promising!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We got a gallon to test but the house we were painting at the time we needed alot more than a gallon and didn't want to use it in one room and some thing different in the rest of the house, I will try it at my brothers some time soon.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Does it run in corners like Advance? Does it brush out better or worse than Advance. Oil is my favorite, just tired of the smell . If its easier to brush than Advance we might have to try it. Where is it priced? We pay 45-50 for Superspec or Proclassic oil and 35-45 for Advance, Solo or Behr. If its contractor priced between 35-50 and is easier to apply than the waterborne alykds, I think its a winner. We apply oil faster than waterbornes and with no runs. Waterbornes save our lungs and the customers like the fact there is very little odor. The negative is waterbornes take longer to brush out. Where does C2 stand on these points?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Does it run in corners like Advance? Does it brush out better or worse than Advance. Oil is my favorite, just tired of the smell . If its easier to brush than Advance we might have to try it. Where is it priced? We pay 45-50 for Superspec or Proclassic oil and 35-45 for Advance, Solo or Behr. If its contractor priced between 35-50 and is easier to apply than the waterborne alykds, I think its a winner. We apply oil faster than waterbornes and with no runs. Waterbornes save our lungs and the customers like the fact there is very little odor. The negative is waterbornes take longer to brush out. Where does C2 stand on these points?


We love oil Impervo how much do you pay per gallon? It sets us back between $75.00 and $85.00 depending on which store we go to.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

65 here in Denver colorado. No more Dulamel semi oil only superspec.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Zoomer, C2 T&C will brush better than Advance or equal; no two brush men (or woman) have the same "application signature" laying out paint. T&C handles like regular paint; my Advance guys remain Advance guys; other painters at our shop prefer T&C but it is really early to make judgements even on productivity. 

I think T&C is about $65-75

And thanks Damon.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

C2 is awesome paint, it was started by the chemists that use to work at P&L before it got bought out by sherwin willimams.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> Zoomer, C2 T&C will brush better than Advance or equal; no two brush men (or woman) have the same "application signature" laying out paint. T&C handles like regular paint; my Advance guys remain Advance guys; other painters at our shop prefer T&C but it is really early to make judgements even on productivity.
> 
> I think T&C is about $65-75
> 
> And thanks Damon.


Thanks for the feedback John! Have you tested it with or without the Vermont additive that increases hardness?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine in the Boston market has brought me some on a couple of occasions. It is available at Phillips Fine Paint and Design, for those in that market. 

Their sandable acrylic primer is very good.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We're going to try it asap. Just finished an entire interior repaint today. We used Advance semi for all doors and trim and full gloss for handrail and entertainment center. You just can't work as fast with this as compared to oil. Oh well, at least my head and lungs feel better after completing the project. C2 here we come!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> C2 is awesome paint, it was started by the chemists that use to work at P&L before it got bought out by sherwin willimams.


When did this happen? Reason I ask is I was at the california paint plant not too long ago (last month or 2) and they still manufacture it for them. If SW owns it why not make it in their plant? I am going to a training seminar later on in the month so I'll have to look for it during the walk through. Interesting.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> When did this happen? Reason I ask is I was at the california paint plant not too long ago (last month or 2) and they still manufacture it for them. If SW owns it why not make it in their plant? I am going to a training seminar later on in the month so I'll have to look for it during the walk through. Interesting.


I meant before sherwin bought out P&L, that's when the chemists jumped ship to start C2.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> When did this happen? Reason I ask is I was at the california paint plant not too long ago (last month or 2) and they still manufacture it for them. If SW owns it why not make it in their plant? I am going to a training seminar later on in the month so I'll have to look for it during the walk through. Interesting.


Man, California can just do no wrong in my book. It is my favorite paint company.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if the 'recipes' are totally different, or if there are some C2 paints you can get in the California label, like their sanding primer for instance?


----------



## ducky (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard about C2 thruogh a friend of mine who is using an interior decorator to design the layout of his new store. After talking with my SW rep, and looking online it appears to me that you pick a color, and then they SHIP the paint to you... All I can think of, is the shipping charges alone would make this paint too expensive for MOST of the people out here, especially since 99% of the people out here, have A) never heard of it and B) use SW for everything. Which is also cheaper....


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> I wonder if the 'recipes' are totally different, or if there are some C2 paints you can get in the California label, like their sanding primer for instance?


They make the C2 to their own specs. Of course their is the added benefit of having first hand knowledge of what goes into their paint and getting ideas for new products. But that would be wrong...


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

ducky said:


> I heard about C2 thruogh a friend of mine who is using an interior decorator to design the layout of his new store. After talking with my SW rep, and looking online it appears to me that you pick a color, and then they SHIP the paint to you... All I can think of, is the shipping charges alone would make this paint too expensive for MOST of the people out here, especially since 99% of the people out here, have A) never heard of it and B) use SW for everything. Which is also cheaper....


Their are a few of stores in my general area who stock C2. What i don't know is if it gets shipped on a california truck if that store also stocks cali. Probably common carrier.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> They make the C2 to their own specs. Of course their is the added benefit of having first hand knowledge of what goes into their paint and getting ideas for new products. But that would be wrong...


It may be wrong, but you have to admit if you read the data sheets of both C2's cabinet and trim paint and California's Ultraplate cabinet and trim paint. Just the names are the same, both available in only satin, both urethane modified acrylic. 

The only smoking gun left is whether or not there is that poly-whey stuff in the california can, they don't say there is - but who knows?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Plain, have you used the Ultraplate yet? It is sweet.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> Plain, have you used the Ultraplate yet? It is sweet.


No, haven't tried it. Does it look like an Muralo Ultra type paint or more like an Advance?


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

To me, ultraplate is like an improved cabinet coat. Better coverage,
better hardness. Similar feel to it when cured, but harder. Just did some
samples with it, nothing extensive. Actually it's more like Muralo Ultra than
Advance, but it does not look like plastic. Probably smoother and harder
than Ultra.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

more_prep said:


> To me, ultraplate is like an improved cabinet coat. Better coverage,
> better hardness. Similar feel to it when cured, but harder. Just did some
> samples with it, nothing extensive. Actually it's more like Muralo Ultra than
> Advance, but it does not look like plastic. Probably smoother and harder
> than Ultra.


Yup. It is like a better Cabinet Coat, which is still good stuff. Although I still like Muralo Ultra better than CC. California had a urethane modified acrylic version of Larcoloid a few years back that was awesome, too. It was a bit thin, but hard as hell. Ultraplate has a lot of great qualities.
Has anyone tried the Cali acrylic/alkyd NexTech? I want a better Advance....maybe it will fit the bill.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Kdpaint, ultrapaint doesn't replace the look of oil? Just wondering why you are looking for a replacement for advance?

I was actually with Bill at a chemisty plant testing paints - and I hated all the urethane modified acrylics. I guess they must have really worked on them since?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I dislike most alkyd modified paints because of how they mess with scheduling and my systems. The list is long, but the main gripes are
1) blocking/ slow cure
2) yellowing. A lil' is too much in white.
3) slow recoat.

If NexTech has better results than Advance with these 3 areas (probably not the yellowing though), I would use it. That being said, the alkyd modified paints like Advance do look good. I think I can get acrylics to look as good with less hassle, and on my time, not theirs. I would use Ultraplate over Advance for most, if not any jobs.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Waaaayy up here in Fargo, ND...we've had C2 for 6.5yrs. now!

I've tinted a lot of it, & it's popular here.
It's the only paint I like using anymore...besides some FPE stuff I've dabbled in!
We just got the new Poly-Whey stuff in this month.
New colorants happening sometime this spring...

Faron


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> It may be wrong, but you have to admit if you read the data sheets of both C2's cabinet and trim paint and California's Ultraplate cabinet and trim paint. Just the names are the same, both available in only satin, both urethane modified acrylic.
> 
> The only smoking gun left is whether or not there is that poly-whey stuff in the california can, they don't say there is - but who knows?


Ultraplate was modeled after their Grip coat primer. Both urethane acrylic technologies. I was also told their are more ideas in the works using this technology.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We have only used c2 once as specified by a designer and crew was very pleased with its cover and depth of color. Unfortunately no one on the mass/nh border carries it.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I've checked evrey retailer in my part of the world.Can't find it here.Iwould love to give it a go.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> It may be wrong, but you have to admit if you read the data sheets of both C2's cabinet and trim paint and California's Ultraplate cabinet and trim paint. Just the names are the same, both available in only satin, both urethane modified acrylic.
> 
> The only smoking gun left is whether or not there is that poly-whey stuff in the california can, they don't say there is - but who knows?


Ultraplate was modeled after their Grip coat primer. Both urethane acrylic technologies. I was also told their are more ideas in the works using this technology.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Star to answer your question; yes we have used C2 that is not Poly Whey

Interior walls and ceiling
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog...f-europe-hollandlac-seattle-highrise-project/

Exterior siding and trim
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/exterior-painting/1907-queen-anne-house-painting/

http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/exterior-painting/old-house-repaint-mt-baker-seattle/

http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/exterior-painting/house-painting-and-repair-1913-seattle-home/


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great info, John, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We have only used c2 once as specified by a designer and crew was very pleased with its cover and depth of color. Unfortunately no one on the mass/nh border carries it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Closest on north shore I can think of off hand would be Waters&Brown in Beverly/Salem


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe it's Waters and Brown and there is one in Concord, mass also. 40 min ride either way.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------

